# Easy 7 string metal tunes



## Wiz

Hail!

I recently realized that I've been playing a 7 for over two years now and I actually never use the low B because most of the stuff I play is either in standard (I just don't retune the carvin cause it's a FR and too much work) 6string or.. yeah that's about it. It really feels like a waste, the only time when I'd use the 7th string is when I do various chops exercises that require moving up and down the neck and when I impro a bit.

So here's the thing, are you guys aware of any nifty tunes out there by sweet metal bands that use 7 strings in standard tuning that aren't particularly difficult? I think I had tried some Arch Enemy stuff back in the day but I quickly stopped, probably because it was a bit too hard at the time (I think). I also tried some of the DT stuff from Train of Thought, that was also way above my skill level heh.

Suggestions?


----------



## awesomeaustin

Predetermined Sky by Unearth is a relatively easy tune


----------



## auxioluck

I actually learned the entire "Obsolete" CD by Fear Factory in one night by ear. I play it in drop A though. 

I think that's a great cd for learning to apply that low string a lot more.


----------



## Bevo

Amon Amarath is pretty cool and not to hard.
Beheading of a king is fun and super easy.. Most of the songs they have follow the same sort of rythem and lead, once you get a couple the rest come easier.

Bev


----------



## FYP666

Fear Factory - Replica (B-standard)
Divine Heresy - Failed Creation (B-standard / Dino plays it in A-standard but it's also pretty easy in B-standard)
Caliban - Life Is Too Short (played in Drop-B, but easy to learn by ear to play in B-standard)
Unearth - My Will Be Done (B-standard, the rhythm line is pretty easy...)
Chimaira - Sp Lit (Drop-A)
Scar Symmetry - Timewave Zero (B-standard, rhythm line again is pretty easy...)
Suicide Silence - Unanswered (Drop-A, great for warmup exercise, but not if you can't stand deathcore...)

There are some stuff, hope you'll find something you'll like...


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

You can always learn some old Korn songs. Even though they tune to A you could still play all of it in standard if you didnt want to detune, just for practicing sakes. All the songs are pretty easy and they are all relatively good songs for getting used to using the extra string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A fun excercise is taking songs that are in a 6 string tuning such as D standard and changing the position they are played in to the corresponding notes on the 7th string. It's a fun way to kind of get used to the extra string.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Some Morbid Angel songs are fairly simple.


----------



## ShreddyESP

Scar Symmetry - Fear Catalyst is pretty simple. Im going to learn that when i get a 7...


----------



## Wiz

awesomeaustin said:


> Predetermined Sky by Unearth is a relatively easy tune



I gave this one a shot since I tend to like most Unearth, it's pretty righteous. Will have to find time for some of the other songs you guys suggested 

Thanks!


----------



## Rick

Terminate and Descent/Fear Factory


----------



## Leuchty

Door 2.12 - MNEMIC

If you want to use more B string just play FEAR FACTORY.


----------



## Sebastian

Rick you have tabs to Terminate ?? 
Edgecrusher is also easy...


----------



## Shredz

That Predetermined Sky song kicks more ass than a can of Chuck Norris


----------



## dream-thief

Any Korn stuff in theory should be piss easy and played on a 7.


----------



## zimbloth

Sebastian said:


> Rick you have tabs to Terminate ??
> Edgecrusher is also easy...



That should be easy to learn by ear, there's nothing complicated going on. The only thing Dino does that sometimes isn't immediately obvious to beginningers is when he plays those chords like:

E--5-- 
B--2-- 

He does stuff like that all over the place in I'd say at least half of the songs on the first 3 Fear Factory albums. Beyond that there really is no need for Fear Factory tabs, you can learn it all by ear fairly easily.


----------



## mizfi7

mushroomhead/


----------



## jymellis

mizfi7 said:


> mushroomhead/


----------



## JosX

Down From The Sky by Trivium is pretty easy & great fun to play.


----------



## Arsis

Definately some Nevermore. Stuff of this godless endeavor isn't as easy but there older stuff is quite simple and very good IMO.
The river dragon has come, and The Heart Collector are rather easy IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

> You can always learn some old Korn songs.



anything by Korn, Spineshank or Slipknot is pretty easy.

for example, I love jamming out Slipknot's The Blister Exists, both the main riff and chorus are fun to play and easy to play


----------



## heavy7-665

i started with Fear factory and Meshuggah Rhythm lines


----------



## Matti_Ice

Man all of Korn and Flaw, they are well-known and while they have very basic tunes, they will give you a good feel, navigation, and rythm sense of the 7


----------



## Arsis

Possibly Impending Doom.


----------



## heavy7-665

Matti_Ice said:


> Man all of Korn and Flaw, they are well-known and while they have very basic tunes, they will give you a good feel, navigation, and rythm sense of the 7



Still love Flaw


----------



## BlackWidowESP

Some deftones off of self titled or saturday night


----------



## Mattmc74

Deftones tunes, or just make up your own! Create your own riffs with your 7!


----------



## Hypothermia

I recently started a band where 7s are being played and i need some tip about
Bands/songs with 7s. We are very beginner and are now playing Bloodlust of the human condition with Unearth and some own material.
Any other songs at that difficalty level?


----------



## Æxitosus

long live seven strings

anyway, the only song that comes to mind is Hands of a Killer by Suicide Silence

the first 7 string song I learned was the Crusade by Trivium, and in parts it is easy but some of it I still can't do (surprising, its something trivium can do that I can't )


----------



## Matti_Ice

Check into Flaw, Korn, Soilwork, Taproot, etc...good just to get the feel for the instrument


----------



## defchime

korn, and deftones for sure


----------



## Soilent_Goat

good stuff, thanks to all!


----------



## SjPedro

The Mirror by Dream Theater. Yeah the solos might not be that easy but the song is great for practicing 7's

Or you can try As I Am too...I know it's not on a seven string but as it was said here,it's a cool exercise to take 6 string songs and use a 7


----------



## MetalBuddah

Try Down From the Sky by Trivium. Really easy song. Also....Justin by Korn and Narcosynthesis by Nevermore


----------



## Andromalia

Bevo said:


> Amon Amarath is pretty cool and not to hard.
> Beheading of a king is fun and super easy.. Most of the songs they have follow the same sort of rythem and lead, once you get a couple the rest come easier.
> 
> Bev



Amon amarth is 6 strings only.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Stealthtastic said:


> Some Morbid Angel songs are fairly simple.



They're tuned half a step down though, I thought I heard OP say he couldn't be arsed adjusting the floyd.

I'm not a listener, but I'd definitely recommend Unearth. There's a Rock house method video where Buz explains how to play a song of theirs which seems relatively simple, not too simple, not too technical. I like the tone he gets too 

I think it's in Dropped-A tuning.


----------



## CVSlash1490

FYP666 said:


> Fear Factory - Replica (B-standard)
> Divine Heresy - Failed Creation (B-standard / Dino plays it in A-standard but it's also pretty easy in B-standard)
> Caliban - Life Is Too Short (played in Drop-B, but easy to learn by ear to play in B-standard)
> Unearth - My Will Be Done (B-standard, the rhythm line is pretty easy...)
> Chimaira - Sp Lit (Drop-A)
> Scar Symmetry - Timewave Zero (B-standard, rhythm line again is pretty easy...)
> Suicide Silence - Unanswered (Drop-A, great for warmup exercise, but not if you can't stand deathcore...)
> 
> There are some stuff, hope you'll find something you'll like...



DO NOT LEARN REPLICA...THAT SONG WILL FOLLOW YOU AS IT FOLLOWS ME!!!!! But its easy and youll feel proud when you learn it so quick you play it in your sleep...as I have done. I am not kidding


----------



## Murmel

As like everyone has said, pretty much anything by Korn. Ya'll Want a Single? is so easy it's retarded  And I guess you could play them in Drop A and not A standard if you'd like? I don't see why that wouldn't work.

And Down From the Sky with Trivium also, easy song but it's still very much awesome. I think it might actually be the easiest Trivium song, besides Dying In Your Arms maybe..


----------



## Origin

Unearth doesn't have any drop-A songs but I'd definitely recommend them as their material ranges from easy to hard pretty evenly, and you can always play the rhythms instead of learning the solos.  My biggest growth spurts on sevens came from hammering out their songs night after night. I still screw them up but...it's still fun  Korn...is awesome to train on too.  First time I ever learned to play them was tuning my brother's Peavey Raptor to AADGBE just to get the low note, because it's almost all you need other than minor seconds on the higher strings haha. Thank god my first guitar was a seven..


----------



## scottro202

Lacuna Coil's pretty cool, and is pretty easy


----------



## Captain Axx

i learned progenies of the great apocalypse by dimmu borgir by ear but i'm not quite sure whether that's a 7 string song...

i also played it in drop A


----------



## Nupss

JosX said:


> Down From The Sky by Trivium is pretty easy & great fun to play.



Agree with this 1, was the first song i played in full on my 7.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Scar Symmetry said:


> anything by Korn, Spineshank or Slipknot is pretty easy.



This


----------



## Kstring

I'm currently learning Nevermore's: Enemies of reality, and who decides. Also some Machine Head: Halo and I lay thee down.(MH palys in drop B right atleast thats what their TABS on UG say)


----------



## jakeofthumbs

Arsis said:


> Definately some Nevermore. Stuff of this godless endeavor isn't as easy but there older stuff is quite simple and very good IMO.
> The river dragon has come, and The Heart Collector are rather easy IMO.



Completely ignoring the River Dragon solo that is.. still one of my favourite fuck around practice licks.

Apart from that, I was thinking the same thing actually - Believe In Nothing.


----------



## Bevo

Andromalia said:


> Amon amarth is 6 strings only.


 
Yes but they play in "B" so you can use your 7.

One of the things I like about the 7 is the ability to play allmost all my music with one guitar. If its a tune with a low B in it but they only use 6 or even less strings then its still a 7 string song.

Also try using a 7 string capo, it can tune your 7 up if your looking for different tuning.


----------

